# Help pairing mice?



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi there,

I've had a really pretty mouse pop up in my line from a Siamese X Black tan pairing that I want to breed from because she has nice type (which is mainly what I'm trying to improve since where I live, they all are not very good, that's why colour isn't really my biggest concern) She is a Burmese Fox and I have the following bucks that I could breed her to:
- Cinnamon Tan Pied 
- Long-haired Champagne self (carries chocolate and pied)
- Pied Siamese (carries cinnamon, chocolate, and tan)

Focusing just on color and regardless of type, what would be the most interesting cross? Thanks in advance for all your help! x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cinnamon or Champagne will end up giving you only Black (and Black Tan), unless they turn out to carry something in common.
At least with the Siamese you'll get something compatible. You will get Siamese and Burmese, some of them Fox.

Also, your Champagne doesn't carry Chocolate, it -is- Chocolate  Champagne is Chocolate with pink eyed dilution.


----------



## Marisios (Jun 17, 2019)

This article is very good. I like to read a lot.


----------



## Marisios (Jun 17, 2019)

It's the information I'm looking for as well.


----------

